# Best mosses for low-tech?



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

In your personal experiences in growing mosses in low-tech conditions, which were the easiest for you? I've seen plenty examples of java moss, christmas moss, and singapore moss work well in low-tech. I'm wondering if mosses like weeping are as easy to grow with good form without co2. Also interested in spiky, peacock, triangle. Would appreciate photos of these grown successfully.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've only tried three kinds, and so far am happiest with flame moss. My java moss and fissidens (phoenix moss) stayed a dull dark green, but the flame moss has a bright color even in my low light tank. However I don't have any pretty pics to show you because it grows very slowly for me and my quantity is still small.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the look of mini-pelia but it will eventually shade itself and detatch from hardscape. Subwassertang is alright too.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Peacock will grow in low light. I had some "escape" in my pond. I pulled a basketball size clump out of the bottom of a dark sump. I don't see how it got any light in there!


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

I will be following this, as I had no idea there are so many different types of moss you can grow in the tank. I'd be curious to see each one in action! 
I've only ever had experience with growing java moss. What I've learned is it's a very simple moss to grow and pretty much grows under any conditions. But I've had most success with it in low light settings.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a Marineland Portrait tank. I don't know what the light level is with these but it looks pretty weak. I didn't know if anything would grow in it. I planted spikey moss and it's growing great. Low light, I've dosed lightly, once. I've got a crypt wendtii bronze, some anubius nana and a couple of buces that are doing ok too, but the moss is growing quite well.


----------



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree with JJ09; I love the look of flame moss in my low tech tanks and the green is substantially brighter than my java moss. I've also grown fissidens and mini-pellia.


----------



## Muntaseer (Nov 29, 2016)

I love flame moss in my low tech!!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

I really cant think of a moss that does not do well in low tech. Terrestrial moss lol???

Honestly you will be safe with any moss you want.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

most moss will be good for low light, ive had success with peacock, xmas, weeping, flame, taiwan


----------

